# My Dog



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

heres a vid of my dog and stray dog i found earlier that week, its really funny. enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUW9rI_pSck


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww. They are so cute! 
The dog in the water looks like he's having so much fun!


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks kathstew! yeah that dog loves to swim every chance he gets :roll::roll:.
unfortunately he just tore his ACL so he'll be out for at least 6 months.


----------

